

GAE-Studio, the Google App Engine enhancer is at version 0.3 - olafleur
http://arcbees.wordpress.com/2013/08/21/gae-studio-newsletter-1/

======
olafleur
Here is the GAE-Studio website : gaestudio.arcbees.com

